# Start iMac without keyboard?



## LH5 (Dec 21, 2005)

How can I start up/boot up an iMac without having the keyboard connected. When I try I get an error message. I want to use iMac as display only. 

Any AppleScript or Terminal command?

Thanks
LH5


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 21, 2005)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=265178


----------

